# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  xin giúp dùm

## hc_066

có ai biết về chức năng của điện thoại nokia 3300 chỉ cho mình với nhé.

----------


## Tuanvuong

nói thế sao mà biết đc! nên vào google tìm thử xem

----------


## bumchiu.lost

*ình thức thiết kế thời trang mang 1 phong cách rất sành điệu,nokia 3300 còn là 1 chú dế nghe nhạc rất đẳng cấp.* 
*- trò chơi và các ứng dụng trên nền java
- máy nghe nhạc kỹ thuật số mp3/aac
- máy ghi âm
- stereo fm radio tích hợp
- trình duyệt wap, xhtml, imode qua gprs class 6 (3+1/2+2 slots)
- hscsd, 43.2 kbps
- từ điển t9 đoán trước văn bản nhập
- đồng bộ dữ liệu từ xa qua không trung bằng syncml
- quay số giọng nói
- lịch bỏ túi
- vỏ màu có thể thay đổi (xpress-on covers)
- cổng usb
- loa speaker tích hợp (built-in handsfree/speaker)*

----------


## haphuonghoang

lên google mà tìm cả đống .lười quá hehe

----------

